# living in paphos



## wizard4

Hi everybody i am a new member i am seriously thinking of moving to paphos once i am 65 next year my only income will be my state pension and a small private pension will i be able to live there without too much hardship.
Cheers


----------



## Veronica

Thats not an easy question to answer definitively without a little more information.
for instance you say a small private pension so a lot depends on how small is small
Then there is a matter of whether you will be paying rent out of your income.
If you were renting a one bedroom apartment in town, close to a bus route so you didnt have the expense of running a car, If you don't expect to be eating out most days or sitting in one the numerous tavernas from lunchtime until bedtime like so many expats do then the answer is yes you can probably do it but you won't be living the high life.

Veronica


----------



## wizard4

Thanks Veronica i dont know amount of private pension yet i will rent 1 bed apt and will be doing my own cooking and plan to use buses.
Thankyou


----------



## Veronica

I assume that you are on your own in which case I would say give it go and treat it as an adventure, maybe look on it as a protracted holiday. If it dosn't work out they don't pull up the drawbridge and refuse to let you back into the Uk.
Give yourself a set period of time, maybe 6 months, with enough back up fund to supplement your pension for a few months. If you find you need to use that back up fund then you know that you won't be able to afford to live here long term. Just make sure that you don't wait until all of your money is gone as you need to factor in the cost of returning to the Uk if needs be.

Good luck, I hope it works for you.

Veronica


----------



## wizard4

I have spent many years holidaying in paphos and enjoyed every minute of them the idea of an extended holiday is very lush but i have in the past lived in South Africa the biggest lesson i learned was to learn the language and make friends with the locals. Your advice is absolutely solid i already factored in sufficient funds if needed to return to the uk.
So continue enjoying your extended holiday ha ha.
Best Wishes


----------



## Veronica

My 'holiday' has lasted over 8 years so far


----------



## wizard4

8yrs well thats one very long packaged holiday hopefully i will last as long as that, cant wait to banish the cold winters here.
Cheers


----------



## wracgirl

mmmmmmmmmm noticed that when we were over allways same people sat in a certain Bar every day when we passed,how on earth do the afford it we don't even go out at home can't afford it.I know 2 of the couples have lived there a while but now say they are going back can't afford to live there, as they rolled their cigs and drank their ale,we use to smoke so not knocking smokers but surely there's more to life than sitting drinking evey day,is'nt that the whole idea of retiring over there,sad folk aaaaaaa dear....


----------



## wizard4

*living in cyprus*

I am not surprised wracgirl its not my thing sitting in tavernas i would be better things to occupy my time however during the hot months its obviously sensible to stay out of the sun, but as always everything depends on what happens to cyprus during this financial crises and how much it affects buying of basics such as food etc having said that here in the uk its becoming increasingly difficult to survive.
Cheers


----------



## Talagirl

We have lived in the Paphos area since 2004 and moving to Cyprus was definitely the right decision for us. We live on one UK state pension and find there is plenty to do and see and lots of friendly organisations to join. Now there is a good bus service in Paphos it is easy to get out and about around Paphos and to Limassol and Nicosia. We don't have private health care and find Paphos General Hospital is good once you know the system! We are renting a property and live comfortably.


----------



## wizard4

Thankyou Talagirl the information youve given me is valuable, i am impressed by the amount of helpful information from everyone this is truly a great forum. Your info about the hospital and living there is very helpful I have noticed that when i had been there on holiday thst aches and pains seem to disappear in warm climate i have also heard the standsrd of care is exelent so cant wait to get out there.
Cheers


----------



## wracgirl

At last what a good reply as both retired when we finally arrive we should be ok,don't go mad at home out for Sunday dinner and that's it done it all been there and back got all the T shirt's.I always use buses as don't drive never bin bothered with it we live on a very good bus route,to Donny,Barnsley, and train station to Sheffield,York 10 mins walk.This morning brought it home for Jeff's retirement he got his letter,but as he says he's done his 50 odd year's,next step get house valued,that should be a laugh roll on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizard4

Thankyou wracgirl many happy years of retirement to your husband, and yourself i am the opposite i need to find a nice lady ha ha. Anyway Cyprus is such a lovely country and i will certainly exploring it there is so much to see and do there that the thought of sitting in tavernas all day would bore me out of my skull, for me its all about integrating with the local culture and people. I am also hoping that i will be able to continue my hobby which is building radio controlled model ships and sail them.
All the best.


----------



## meteorstorm

1 bedroom apt for long term rental - max 300e. Water bills (every 3 months) about 20-30e. Electricity bills (every two months) could be 100-300e. Annual garbage (depending on the municipality) up to 200e. Lots of markets like LIDL or EUROFRUITMARKET and your monthly spending or food are 200e max. Hope this gave you some idea. Aha, monthly Internet connection through wireless providers is 120e one time fee and then 25-45e monthly depending on the speed


----------



## wracgirl

meteorstorm said:


> 1 bedroom apt for long term rental - max 300e. Water bills (every 3 months) about 20-30e. Electricity bills (every two months) could be 100-300e. Annual garbage (depending on the municipality) up to 200e. Lots of markets like LIDL or EUROFRUITMARKET and your monthly spending or food are 200e max. Hope this gave you some idea. Aha, monthly Internet connection through wireless providers is 120e one time fee and then 25-45e monthly depending on the speed[/Cheers for that roughly what I'd worked it to,think it's just a matter of been carefull,don't like aircon never bothered with it even on holiday.Our water bills over here are going up more this year so will be over £60 a month so next month switching to water meter,we are carefull with money always have been so won't be going daft with it over there.Estate agent coming next week so fingers crossed,houses here though 3 bed semi go for under £90 thou,we reckon maybe about £88thou for ours.


----------



## wizard4

Very interesting i suppose looking at it, it would appear that it would not be financially possible for me to live there. But just as a comparison i live in a 1 bed chalet made of wood and no insulation that costs 450 pounds per month council tax approx 220 a year phone and wifi 31 a month where i do save money is water as i have a meter 17 monthly electricity 40 a month gas in winter is about 40 but thats only because i keep it turned off during the day i also save on electric by switching everything off except fridge at night i also use the microwave instead of the cooker much cheaper. So i suppose its swings and roundabiuts, thankkyou wracgirl for your comments as well. Cheers


----------



## Veronica

meteorstorm said:


> .Lots of markets like LIDL or EUROFRUITMARKET and your monthly spending or food are 200e max.


Good god you must live on chips and baked beans


----------



## wizard4

Hi Veronica i buy a lot of prepacked pasta thats done in the microwave same with rice but i am afraid thats the reality of living in the uk. Cod n chips is about 6.50ish I simply dont go out socialising or buy treats i do my own washing once a week keep the place tidy and as previously stated cooking. I just thought i might be able to have a better life in Cyprus in that glorious sunshine, and a chance to socialise, but perhaps that may not be possible.
Cheers


----------



## Veronica

wizard4 said:


> Hi Veronica i buy a lot of prepacked pasta thats done in the microwave same with rice but i am afraid thats the reality of living in the uk. Cod n chips is about 6.50ish I simply dont go out socialising or buy treats i do my own washing once a week keep the place tidy and as previously stated cooking. I just thought i might be able to have a better life in Cyprus in that glorious sunshine, and a chance to socialise, but perhaps that may not be possible.
> Cheers


I was referring to Meteor person saying 200e max per month for food. Apparently that is for 2 people as they say 'we'. There is no way in the world you can live on that sort of money here if you don't want to end up with malnutrition.
We spend closer to that every week for two of us. Of course for people who eat out a lot the supermarket bills will be less but the general cost of living will be a lot more


----------



## wizard4

Sorry Veronica i shouldve read meteors a bit better, still if i can live on the barest minimum here then it msy be posdible there, i would like to think so.
Cheers


----------



## Veronica

wizard4 said:


> Sorry Veronica i shouldve read meteors a bit better, still if i can live on the barest minimum here then it msy be posdible there, i would like to think so.
> Cheers


Looking at what you spend in the Uk I would say that if you are not extravagant and you rent a one bedroom apartment you should be able to manage here.


----------



## wizard4

Well if nothing else i am ever the eternal optomist anyway many thanks for your advice and as i havr previously stated i appreciate the forum.
Cheers


----------



## wracgirl

Talagirl said:


> We have lived in the Paphos area since 2004 and moving to Cyprus was definitely the right decision for us. We live on one UK state pension and find there is plenty to do and see and lots of friendly organisations to join. Now there is a good bus service in Paphos it is easy to get out and about around Paphos and to Limassol and Nicosia. We don't have private health care and find Paphos General Hospital is good once you know the system! We are renting a property and live comfortably.


At last someone who seems to live normal on a pension,like you we shall rent,2 state pension's and a little and I mean little,small private pension double figures a month so work that out,if we can't live of that somet wrong.Always had to watch the pennies here,i look at my son on the rigs and his wife sister for NHS 2 kids money is no object they just spend it,but then they have worked hard for it, trouble is kids have no concept of how to handle money,never heard of Primark "river island,next and so on


----------



## wracgirl

wizard4 said:


> Very interesting i suppose looking at it, it would appear that it would not be financially possible for me to live there. But just as a comparison i live in a 1 bed chalet made of wood and no insulation that costs 450 pounds per month council tax approx 220 a year phone and wifi 31 a month where i do save money is water as i have a meter 17 monthly electricity 40 a month gas in winter is about 40 but thats only because i keep it turned off during the day i also save on electric by switching everything off except fridge at night i also use the microwave instead of the cooker much cheaper. So i suppose its swings and roundabiuts, thankkyou wracgirl for your comments as well. Cheers


WHY?????????????? you will have 1 state pension for 1 we will have 2 for 2 people,if you lived i the uk you would pay a lot more out,because we have a small private pension we would'nt be able to claim anything council tax rebate or pension tax credits so bills here would be,low band council tax £1.000 per year,water £480,gas/lec £65 a month, then there's house,car insurance,diesel now at £1.43 ltr,monthly maintainance for boiler/rads £16 a month,food which has gone up it use to around £50/60 a week,supermarket it's now £80,veg go to market,and my butchers is good.Sunday dinner we always go out that's our treat,go on you go for it we are sure youwill be finr.


----------



## Jan Jones

wizard4 said:


> Hi everybody i am a new member i am seriously thinking of moving to paphos once i am 65 next year my only income will be my state pension and a small private pension will i be able to live there without too much hardship.
> Cheers


Ditto- I'm 62 and I'm in the same situation but have decided to embark on this adventure with my 3 cats. I dont expect too much and I know the grass is always greener and I know there are a lot of unwanted cats over there but what the hell Im going for it- I've had a pub for 12 years and the last thing I want to do is sit in a bar all day- thats what I'm getting away from. Nice warm climate will do for me!!!


----------



## PeteandSylv

wracgirl said:


> At last someone who seems to live normal on a pension,like you we shall rent,2 state pension's and a little and I mean little,small private pension double figures a month so work that out,if we can't live of that somet wrong.Always had to watch the pennies here,i look at my son on the rigs and his wife sister for NHS 2 kids money is no object they just spend it,but then they have worked hard for it, trouble is kids have no concept of how to handle money,never heard of Primark "river island,next and so on


Forgive me but what have your children and their lifestyle got to do with the topic being considered? You seem to be criticising their lifestyle and I wonder why. Are their children hungry, are they paying their way? If not, what is the problem?

You should also not forget that if "kids have no concept of how to handle money", who failed to teach them that concept? Could it be you, their parent?

A strange, puzzling rant.

Pete


----------



## Vasoulla

Well I know a lot of UK pensioners in Paphos who manage ok on their pension and it will go a lot further here than on the UK and the quality of life is superb!


----------



## wracgirl

PeteandSylv said:


> Forgive me but what have your children and their lifestyle got to do with the topic being considered? You seem to be criticising their lifestyle and I wonder why. Are their children hungry, are they paying their way? If not, what is the problem?
> 
> You should also not forget that if "kids have no concept of how to handle money", who failed to teach them that concept? Could it be you, their parent?
> 
> A strange, puzzling rant.
> 
> Pete


how come your such a nit picker, you post what you like leave other's alone,:boxing:


----------



## PeteandSylv

wracgirl said:


> how come your such a nit picker, you post what you like leave other's alone,:boxing:


Here we go again!

It doesn't matter which forum you go on there are always contributors who ignore the topics being discussed and leap into personal insults.

Pete


----------



## Pandarob

one bed shouldn't cost you more than 250 pcm, maybe 200 or even lower, it's a good time to find property
if you buy local food, veg from supermarket, they are much much cheaper compare to uk
although i dont drive much myself, i find live without a car is not easy, in fact, cost of running a small car in Cyprus is unbelievable low, road tax + insurance may cost you 200 or less, fuel is cheaper, and no toll gate on highway


----------



## roberda

All i can say is Go For It,,, enjoy your life we are a long time dead !!!!

Good Luck


----------



## wizard4

Hi Veronica been a long time since i was last here, i now have an amount from the private pension it works out at £200 sterling per monthe on top of my state pension, and another private one that pays £20 per month, since I am unaware of the the cost of living in Cyprus at present im not sure if roughly £700 odd per month would be enough, can you advise please cheers.


----------



## Veronica

Hi Nice to see you back on the forum.

I think we have probably been over everything before and if I remember rightly you are on your own. I think that renting a one bedroom apartment and being very frugal you could probably manage. Living in the centre of things so you can walk or use buses will save a lot of money.In fact the cost of living has gone down if you are willing to shop around as there are now many discount shops.

As you are retired and don't have anything to stop you why not just give it a go and see what happens? 
One thing is for certain, Dennis and I have often said we would rather be hard up here than well off in the UK. You can enjoy life with a lot less money in the sun than in the cold wet wet climate of the UK.

Good luck, whatever you decide.
Veronica


----------



## wizard4

Many thanks, cheers


----------



## bikergirl

We have come over for 6 months rented a little apartment, we do go to the bar but make 1 drink last, we have found water, electric, much cheaper than uk. Food is much the same as uk prices. I would say rent dont buy.
we have also made some good friends, and people are very friendly and helpful. 
Good luck and enjoy your very long holiday.


----------



## Talagirl

Yes, please come out and see for yourself - we have lived many years on a low income and we rent an apartment (check to see what is included in the rent). We are in walking distance of a good supermarket and the main bus route into town (although my name is Talagirl, we live in Chloraka). We can walk to a great place for lunch at €3.75 per person. Our electricity works out at €8 per week during the winter months and we don't use the AC so it'll be cheaper when it is warmer. There are lots of social clubs with entertainment and interest groups (eg mosaics/computers/craft/walking/singles/) so no chance of being lonely or bored. All this before you enjoy living in Cyprus and all the positive effects it will have on your lifestyle.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Great sentiments but can someone tell me how I can reduce my electricity bill to €8 per week and how I can get a unit of electricity for less than the price in the UK?

Pete


----------



## Veronica

It would certainly be nice to have such low electric bills. Living in a 1 bedroom apartment, not having a swimming pool to maintain etc would certainly help to make bills lower than when living in a 3 bedroom house with pool but €8 per week does seem like a dream.


----------



## Veronica

Worked it out and our last bill worked out at around €30 per week.
However we do have computers on all day, a TV going in the background all day and two TVs at night so we don't fall out over what to watch.
So a single person in a one bedroom apartment will have a significantly lower bill than that.


----------



## Guest

Veronica said:


> Worked it out and our last bill worked out at around €30 per week.
> However we do have computers on all day, a TV going in the background all day and two TVs at night so we don't fall out over what to watch.
> So a single person in a one bedroom apartment will have a significantly lower bill than that.


Our last bill was around18 per week. No TV, but 2 computers, cook every meal on electric 7 days a week,. Last bill was almost double because solar water heater broke down.


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv

More interesting would be the total energy bill. After all it is the total cost of living that matters not individual items. What is the spend on electricity, gas, oil and logs?

Pete


----------



## rac1

Great sentiments but can someone tell me how I can reduce my electricity bill to €8 per week and how I can get a unit of electricity for less than the price in the UK?

Pete

Hi Pete
I had a winter bill last year that shocked me into taking steps to reduce my energy bills. Some of the things i did was to swap my electrical kettle for a gas stove one. Change light bulbs to low energy. Unplug anything that wasnt being used. But i did get my boyfriend to purchase a solar monkey power charger from the UK to use here for charging my gadjets, which works a treat with our climate! Also things like taking my washing to my mums (joking) i do a weekly wash and use the colour run sheets so i can mix whites/colours. I never use the aircon and dont have a pool. My last electric bill was €55. The same bill last year was double that (still makes me feel sick remembering when i received that!)

Racheal


----------



## PeteandSylv

rac1 said:


> Great sentiments but can someone tell me how I can reduce my electricity bill to €8 per week and how I can get a unit of electricity for less than the price in the UK?
> 
> Pete
> 
> Hi Pete
> I had a winter bill last year that shocked me into taking steps to reduce my energy bills. Some of the things i did was to swap my electrical kettle for a gas stove one. Change light bulbs to low energy. Unplug anything that wasnt being used. But i did get my boyfriend to purchase a solar monkey power charger from the UK to use here for charging my gadjets, which works a treat with our climate! Also things like taking my washing to my mums (joking) i do a weekly wash and use the colour run sheets so i can mix whites/colours. I never use the aircon and dont have a pool. My last electric bill was €55. The same bill last year was double that (still makes me feel sick remembering when i received that!)
> 
> Racheal


You must easily sickened. I'd be happy with a bill for €110.

I think you'll find your solar monkey charger might save you as much as a unit per year and will never repay it's capital cost!

Life is for living not waiting for the kettle to boil. I'll be damned if I'll wait for the gas (which you still have to pay for), rather than the high speed, therefore less cost, of an electric kettle. I can't believe that saves you much.

I guess the major difference is in the size of the home, the pool and the number of people. How do you heat?

Pete


----------



## rac1

Admittedly I have got used to the waiting time for the kettle (it does drive my mum insane when she pops in for coffee) but im more of a patient person. 
I use the calor gas heaters Pete. So far ive bought 3 bottles (refills) this winter which is definatley less than what i used last year. 
I live alone in a 3 bedroom apartment but with family visits from the uk in the last few weeks as well as before christmas, Im more than happy with the bill I have coincidently received today of €77.

Racheal


----------



## Talagirl

*€8 per week electricity*

We live in a 2 bedroom first floor apartment. White goods include fridge/freezer, electric hob and oven, washing machine, microwave, toaster, slow cooker, halogen oven, electric kettle, cappucino maker, cyclonic vacuum cleaner, hairdryer. We have an electric fan heater for a quick boost or an electric heater set on a medium temperature overnight if it gets cold (I have to be careful due to breathing problems). We've had the immersion heater on 3 times this winter for hot water - each time between 30 - 60 minutes. TV on at certain times + 2 computers at other times apart from when we're out. However, our main source of heat is a gas heater which has worked out at €28.50 per month. We don't go out in the evening so it is on from about 5pm - 10pm daily. Just received the electric bill and yes, it works out at just under €8 per week.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Talagirl said:


> We live in a 2 bedroom first floor apartment. White goods include fridge/freezer, electric hob and oven, washing machine, microwave, toaster, slow cooker, halogen oven, electric kettle, cappucino maker, cyclonic vacuum cleaner, hairdryer. We have an electric fan heater for a quick boost or an electric heater set on a medium temperature overnight if it gets cold (I have to be careful due to breathing problems). We've had the immersion heater on 3 times this winter for hot water - each time between 30 - 60 minutes. TV on at certain times + 2 computers at other times apart from when we're out. However, our main source of heat is a gas heater which has worked out at €28.50 per month. We don't go out in the evening so it is on from about 5pm - 10pm daily. Just received the electric bill and yes, it works out at just under €8 per week.


OK that's a little clearer but getting back to my point that it's the total energy cost that is important as we all heat etc in different ways, your bills translate into €60 per month roughly (I've assumed 4 weeks per month).

You're doing very well.

Pete


----------



## wizard4

Many thanks you have been most helpful I cant afford to buy so def renting, been looking at properties to rent looks promising cheers


----------



## wizard4

Hi Rac1 sounds like it does get cold in the evenings in winter there, which someone in the forum did flag up, looks like I better bring a duvet and buy portable gas heater, dont fancy having to be put outside to thaw out! the next day, ha ha.


----------



## Veronica

wizard4 said:


> Hi Rac1 sounds like it does get cold in the evenings in winter there, which someone in the forum did flag up, looks like I better bring a duvet and buy portable gas heater, dont fancy having to be put outside to thaw out! the next day, ha ha.


Bring an electric blanket too. That may surprise you but in the winter bedding tends to feel a bit damp and cold and an electric blanket not only airs it nicely but after you have been sitting getting cold feet on the tiled floors its heaven getting into a nice warm bed. Electric blankets here are expensive and not very good.


----------



## wizard4

Thankyou Veronica, no I didnt know about the bedding feeling damp, i do have a good electric blanket, which i will bring with me, are white goods more expensive there, or is there an option to buy used items? I have to say that this forum is fantastic, with an incredible amount of very helpful people, my sincere thanks to you all.


----------



## Veronica

There are plenty of second hand shops and you can often pick up white goods from people who are returning to the UK.
However most rentals have white goods included, even the unfurnished ones often have white goods, curtains and blinds etc.


----------



## wizard4

Once again thankyou.


----------



## wizard4

Thankyou for your advice I expect to be busy, im bringing radio controlled model ships and helicopters you know boys and there toys, really looking forward to being there I usually start to pick up the local lingo quite quickly, and that always helps. I expect to come out after the holiday season for a month, and check out everything, all being well, i will then make the move.


----------



## expatme

The rent for a small apt is no where near €300 a month more like €150-220.
My two bed apt en-suite huge balcony etc only €320 including water and rates/rubbish.


----------



## wizard4

Thankyou for your info that sounds really good cheers


----------



## Talagirl

I think you will be very pleasantly surprised when you come here as there are so many places where you can buy items for the home at very reasonable prices. Our apartment was let 'furnished' ie white goods, lounge + dining + bedroom furniture but we have bought lots of items at used furniture shops, auctions, indoor markets, car boot sales. 

Rentals have come down considerably and there is plenty of choice of type of accommodation and location. Second hand vehicles tend to be pricey, but there are some good deals to be had.

Let us know on the Forum when you will be over here and we can give you up to date information.


----------



## wizard4

Thanks Talagirl for the updates I will certainly let the forum know when I will be over as I previously stated I will probably come over for a month first but your advice much appreciated cheers


----------



## wizard4

Veronica I now know how much I will have to live on in Cyprus after taking into account all my outgoings I will have £100 per week to buy food as opposed to £61per week here in the UK however I have not factored in health insurance unless someone can give me a ballpark figure for a weekly amount 
Cheers


----------



## Veronica

I seem to remember that you said you will be 65? Presumably that means you will be on state pension? If so you don't need to worry about health insurance as you will be entitled to healthcare at the state hospitals.


----------



## Kalimera

Veronica said:


> Bring an electric blanket too. That may surprise you but in the winter bedding tends to feel a bit damp and cold and an electric blanket not only airs it nicely but after you have been sitting getting cold feet on the tiled floors its heaven getting into a nice warm bed. Electric blankets here are expensive and not very good.


I have spotted an opening - importing electric blankets


----------



## wizard4

Thats correct do you think £100 per week is enough to live on 
Cheers


----------



## expatme

SWJ said:


> I have spotted an opening - importing electric blankets


If you can get a cheap method of bringing in a LOAD of discount Double bed size electric blankets - well I do believe that you will be on to a WINNER:thumb::thumb:


----------



## wizard4

Thanks for the advice 
Cheers


----------



## wizard4

just a wee update I was wavering about coming to Cyprus its a daunting thought coming there by oneself however if anybody has any illusions that living in the uk is wonderful, then think again got all my pension details sorted now, and as I have a small private pension I found out I will have less to live on each week, have to pay for dental treatment, glasses etc, so worse off also have to contribute considerably more towards rent. So im actually going to be better off in Cyprus whooopeeeeeeeeeee.
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch

expatme said:


> If you can get a cheap method of bringing in a LOAD of discount Double bed size electric blankets - well I do believe that you will be on to a WINNER:thumb::thumb:


Sorrz, but Pap's have already thought about that. They sell them cheap


----------



## Veronica

Baywatch said:


> Sorrz, but Pap's have already thought about that. They sell them cheap


That's true but the ones they have are useless. We bought one, it was supposed to be a double but it is half the size of a UK double, just covers the middle of the bed, and no dual controls so if one person wants their side on high and the other wants theirs on low you end up falling out over who gets their way. We now have a UK one, much better.


----------



## expatme

This is very true BUT we do not want cheap items from the far east!


----------



## wizard4

I have bought a new double electric blanket to bring with me, and a new duvet as well so should be OK
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch

Veronica said:


> That's true but the ones they have are useless. We bought one, it was supposed to be a double but it is half the size of a UK double, just covers the middle of the bed, and no dual controls so if one person wants their side on high and the other wants theirs on low you end up falling out over who gets their way. We now have a UK one, much better.


Thats why 2 is better. No arguing. Same with duvet...


----------



## Collossusx

does it really get that cold at night during winter where you would absolutely need an electric blanket?


----------



## MacManiac

Collossusx said:


> does it really get that cold at night during winter where you would absolutely need an electric blanket?


Oh yes ... just you wait


----------



## Collossusx

I've already placed my order for a double size on a well known catalogue site!


----------



## hiatusxenia

Yes! It does get unexpectedly chilly in the winter, especially since the houses are built to cope with the hot summers. Although the cold is bearable with a warm duvet, etc., the beds seem to feel slightly damp, which is why it's such a good idea to bring an electric blanket.


----------



## Collossusx

my mind's made up now. I know the town, what type of accommodation and more importantly, how I'm going to survive. I hope I can help others like this forum has helped me.


----------



## wizard4

*cold at night*

My understanding is temperature at night is quite low, so im taking no chances you cant beat a nice warm bed to snuggle into.
cheers:wave:


----------



## Kalimera

It can get blooming cold during the evenings in January and February. Definitely need blankets and small heaters....


----------



## Collossusx

just two months of the year?


----------



## Kalimera

Collossusx said:


> just two months of the year?


Depends how tough you are


----------



## zach21uk

I see a lot of people saying it gets really cold in the winter. What are we talking in terms of celcius?

I am currently living in Serbia where it regularly gets down to -10c on average on the winter. In February this year it hit -25c which is the COLDEST I have ever experienced personally.

I can handle a bit of cold myself, however my fiance is from Florida and in the winter they panic if it drops until 8-10 celcius, so the cold isn't so easy for her.


----------



## Baywatch

zach21uk said:


> I see a lot of people saying it gets really cold in the winter. What are we talking in terms of celcius?
> 
> I am currently living in Serbia where it regularly gets down to -10c on average on the winter. In February this year it hit -25c which is the COLDEST I have ever experienced personally.
> 
> I can handle a bit of cold myself, however my fiance is from Florida and in the winter they panic if it drops until 8-10 celcius, so the cold isn't so easy for her.


My experience is that if you live by the cost, below 0 is VERY rare. In the mountains is different of course


----------



## zach21uk

Thank you very much. I can handle zero for sure haha. I have been living in Serbia for six years. In the summers it can hit 43-44 celcius here, and in the winters -25 celcius. Its an interesting experience. Several meters of snow is also not uncommon, so I think that it'd be very very nice to get away from all the snow and ice haha!


----------



## Nicyros

*Mr*

Hi
Happy new year to you

We are giving serious consideration to selling up in uk and coming out to paphos 
Would you give us your thoughts on pros and cons or any suggestion as to a website we can visit 

Thanks
Nicyros


----------



## Talagirl

Nicyros

If you look through this forum you will find plenty of useful information from people who have either made the move to Cyprus during the past few months or are planning to come here covering many topics such as deciding whether to bring over personal possessions, bring your own vehicle, healthcare, immigration and whether or not to keep a property in the UK be they of working age or retired.


----------



## Veronica

if you have any questions for the forum members feel free to ask and they will try to answer them for you.
It is a good idea though to read some of the threads as many questions will already have been asked and answered many times.
The forum search engine is very good to help you find topics of interest.


----------

